# Podcasts!



## Andrew P.C. (Mar 7, 2007)

I know that there was a thread before, but are there any other podcasts that are worth listening to?


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Mar 7, 2007)

If there are then I would ask people to start populating this directory:

http://www.puritanboard.com/local_links.php?catid=29


----------



## Theoretical (Mar 7, 2007)

I've posted a couple of my favorites.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 7, 2007)

One of the recommended sites from LtCol L. (listening to an excellent podcast right now) led me to a page http://pastorshaun.blogspot.com/

where I read this and I thought it was profound

Confusing the Muslims 

Ever wonder what America does with radio stations in non-democratic countries once we’ve introduced democracy? Well wonder no more. Rather, be shocked. The answer is that we fill the air with the likes of Eminem, J. Lo and Britney Spears. Why? Because, as Veith puts it, we’ve become convinced that “the moral license projected by the pop music industry is the same thing as freedom.”

To which God responds,
Is. 5:20 Woe to those who call evil good, and good evil; Who substitute darkness for light and light for darkness; Who substitute bitter for sweet and sweet for bitter!


----------



## Herald (Mar 7, 2007)

*The White Horse Inn*


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Mar 7, 2007)

BaptistInCrisis said:


> *The White Horse Inn*



Dude! Check the list:

http://www.puritanboard.com/local_links.php?catid=29

It's in there baby!


----------



## LifeInReturn (Mar 10, 2007)

Here's a list of all of mine:

*http://lifeinreturn.com/?page_id=34*

The titles, feeds, and descriptions


----------



## Staphlobob (Mar 10, 2007)

LifeInReturn said:


> Here's a list of all of mine:
> 
> *http://lifeinreturn.com/?page_id=34*
> 
> The titles, feeds, and descriptions



I visited it. Praise God for you!!! A wonderful testimony and your Reformed fatih. Though my wife do not have any children, I rejoice at the fact that you love them so much. And, though I play mandolin, I can't compose a sentence much less a song.

Again, a great site.


----------



## Andrew P.C. (Mar 10, 2007)

LifeInReturn said:


> Here's a list of all of mine:
> 
> *http://lifeinreturn.com/?page_id=34*
> 
> The titles, feeds, and descriptions




Some of the stuff is good. Thanks.

I was curious why you have DTS in the midst of reformed teaching.


----------



## LifeInReturn (Mar 11, 2007)

Staphlobob said:


> I visited it. Praise God for you!!! A wonderful testimony and your Reformed fatih. Though my wife do not have any children, I rejoice at the fact that you love them so much. And, though I play mandolin, I can't compose a sentence much less a song.
> 
> Again, a great site.



Yay  Glory to the Lord most definitely!!! 



Andrew P.C. said:


> Some of the stuff is good. Thanks.
> 
> I was curious why you have DTS in the midst of reformed teaching.



Because I don't *only* listen to reformed teachers. DTS has its good points, lol. I don't let my being reformed 'define' me (persay) because no theological persuasion is perfect. None of us have it 100% right  None of us will either. Great is the mystery of Godliness.


----------



## BlackCalvinist (Mar 11, 2007)

Inspired by Lifey's list:

http://theologicallycorrect.com/webmaster/blogs/index.php/2007/03/10/p400

I like some of the stuff in Lifey's list better. I forgot that CHBC is finally podcasting (although they have archives up all the way back to 1996-8 I believe).


----------



## LifeInReturn (Mar 11, 2007)

BlackCalvinist said:


> Inspired by Lifey's list:
> 
> http://theologicallycorrect.com/webmaster/blogs/index.php/2007/03/10/p400
> 
> I like some of the stuff in Lifey's list better. I forgot that CHBC is finally podcasting (although they have archives up all the way back to 1996-8 I believe).



LIFAY!


----------



## Andrew P.C. (Mar 11, 2007)

LifeInReturn said:


> Yay  Glory to the Lord most definitely!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Because I don't *only* listen to reformed teachers. DTS has its good points, lol. I don't let my being reformed 'define' me (persay) because no theological persuasion is perfect. None of us have it 100% right  None of us will either. Great is the mystery of Godliness.



Well, the fact that they are Egalitarian in theology and practice is heterodoxy. DTS has gone feministic. Scripture clearly teaches that women are not to teach the church. 

Also, the fact that they are dispensational in all aspects....


----------



## BlackCalvinist (Mar 12, 2007)

Where'd you get that DTS was egalitarian ?

That's a new one to me.


----------



## LifeInReturn (Mar 12, 2007)

BlackCalvinist said:


> Where'd you get that DTS was egalitarian ?
> 
> That's a new one to me.



New one to me too and I live here in Dallas and have friends who attend DTS.


----------



## Andrew P.C. (Mar 12, 2007)

BlackCalvinist said:


> Where'd you get that DTS was egalitarian ?
> 
> That's a new one to me.



Here are some names and you can research if you would like.

Dorian G. Coover-Cox
Sue G. Edwards
Linda M. Marten


----------



## LifeInReturn (Mar 12, 2007)

At any rate, I hope my podcast list was helpful to people


----------



## Andrew P.C. (Mar 12, 2007)

LifeInReturn said:


> At any rate, I hope my podcast list was helpful to people



Lol, it was. I said thank you sister.


----------



## BlackCalvinist (Mar 12, 2007)

I've looked at all three names and their roles at DTS (including the DMin with the Women in Ministry emphasis program).

Your statement is unfounded.

Find me some direct statements where they _directly_ and _explicitly_ state that they are egalitarian in their approach to church leadership and that women can hold the position of elder/pastor in the local church.

Otherwise, it would be wise to withdraw your statement.


----------



## Andrew P.C. (Mar 13, 2007)

BlackCalvinist said:


> I've looked at all three names and their roles at DTS (including the DMin with the Women in Ministry emphasis program).
> 
> Your statement is unfounded.
> 
> ...



Whoever said in a church? 

Here is the definition:

asserting, resulting from, or characterized by belief in the equality of all people, esp. in political, economic, or social life. 

Now I am saying that women don't have the ability to teach but biblical they are told not to.

For example, here is an article about a speaker:
http://timbayly.worldmagblog.com/timbayly/archives/022611.html

Also, the fact that women are teaching biblical studies to men should put up red flags.


----------



## BlackCalvinist (Mar 13, 2007)

Andrew P.C. said:


> Whoever said in a church?
> 
> Here is the definition:
> 
> asserting, resulting from, or characterized by belief in the equality of all people, esp. in political, economic, or social life.



In the context of the conversation, egalitarian does deal with the holding of spiritual authority over a man by a woman equally. You show your own understanding of this below when you talk about women teaching men biblical studies should bring up a red flag.

(and find me a reputable source beyond someone's personal opinion on a blog so I can verify it beyond simple hearsay....)

I'll state my question once again:



> I've looked at all three names and their roles at DTS (including the DMin with the Women in Ministry emphasis program).
> 
> Your statement is unfounded.
> 
> ...



That would put you in the category of a slanderer. 

Think carefully before you respond, please.


----------



## Andrew P.C. (Mar 13, 2007)

BlackCalvinist said:


> In the context of the conversation, egalitarian does deal with the holding of spiritual authority over a man by a woman equally. You show your own understanding of this below when you talk about women teaching men biblical studies should bring up a red flag.
> 
> (and find me a reputable source beyond someone's personal opinion on a blog so I can verify it beyond simple hearsay....)
> 
> ...



Brother,

Opinion? Alice giving a lecture on manhood and womanhood is an opinion? Hmm, Did you read the blog?

Secondly, the women I named teach biblical studies in the seminary.

So, then, should women teach biblical studies?

"Think carefully before you respond, please"- This is quite insulting brother. Are you saying i'm ignorant?


----------

